

Getting Real About Design Inspiration - jack7890
http://www.pixelmonkey.org/2012/02/25/design-inspiration

======
dwhittemore
100% spot-on. The design remix culture and the use of design patterns is not
just a reality of how the web works, but it’s also good for users. When design
patterns stick, users become accustomed to interaction behaviors, and then
it’s easier for them to use products and find the information they’re looking
for.

The key, as Andrew says, is to synthesize your inspirations and to point out
design inspiration in the appropriate manner (posts like this, maybe? a credit
section?). Another key is to pick smart battles about when to introduce new
design patterns (often based on the unique value proposition of your site /
product). After all, if every design was 100% remixed, we’d never have
innovative leaps forward.

------
moped
tl;dr: Good artists copy; great artists steal

